# Un capricho?



## Magmod

How would you translate Tamara's song *"No es un capricho":*
Más que un *capricho*
Más que una aventura 
Que después se olvida
Tú eres para mi

No es un *capricho*
Ni estoy jugando con tu corazón
Decir tu nombre es como una oración
Que yo repito como una obsessión

I'm having difficulty understanding *capricho* in Spanish.
For example:
*ponte el vestido rojo, dame ese capricho = *put on that red dress just for me . Why capricho translated like this?! Is this word used among Spanish speakers in their normal conversation?


----------



## araceli

Hello:
dame ese capricho = hazme el gusto
For example:
Ponte ese vestido rojo, hazme el gusto.
Where is the song from?
 Is it a Caribbean song?
Regards.


----------



## Magmod

araceli said:
			
		

> Hello:
> dame ese capricho = hazme el gusto
> For example:
> Ponte ese vestido rojo, hazme el gusto.
> Where is the song from?
> Is it a Caribbean song?
> Regards.


Thanks for your reply. I bought 3 of Tamara's CDs when I was in Spain a few months ago, so I presume she is *Spanish*. She sings like Celine Dion, but not as good - that's my personal taste.
 Does "Hazme el gusto = please me"?
What about *Capricho's* in the song? How would you translate them?
Looking forward to your reply.


----------



## m0r0n3s

You may say that any request from a spoiled person is a "capricho". Hope It helps you understand =)


----------



## Pk2_x

Lo traduciria como:
Capricho=caprice

It is something that you desire a lot

If you want I can try to translate the song for you.
(my english is not really good at all)


----------



## medio-payaso

Ok, literally it is like a fancy.

It that song, basically it means that you are not some mere whim or infatuation.


----------



## Magmod

Pk2_x said:
			
		

> Lo traduciria como:
> Capricho=caprice
> 
> It is something that you desire a lot
> 
> If you want I can try to translate the song for you.
> (my english is not really good at all)


 
"*caprice*" is not normally used in spoken English. Would you use *capricho* in your conversation? Please answer in Spanish if you like. 
Is Tamara Spanish?
Regards


----------



## rreff

HolaUn capricho en ingles seria "whim".


----------



## Magmod

m0r0n3s said:
			
		

> You may say that any request from a spoiled person is a "capricho". Hope It helps you understand =)


 
Por favor dame un ejemplo cotidiano. 
¿ Aplica  esto en la letra de la canción ?


----------



## Magmod

medio-payaso said:
			
		

> Ok, literally it is like a fancy.
> 
> It that song, basically it means that you are not some mere whim or infatuation.


 
Por favor dame un ejemplo cotidiano. 
¿ Aplica  esto en la canción ?
Regards


----------



## GiggLiden

dame ese capricho might be translated as ...
"humor me," meaning do me a big favor and do what I asked you to do.


----------



## MarkLondres

capricho is one of my favourite words in spanish, and it translates (at least for me) as "whim" or "folly" that which is capricious (caprichoso) whatsmore, if you are learning spanish by listening to music, it appears quite frequently.

however, i would say "dame este capricho" = "grant me this wish"

hope this helps


----------



## Pk2_x

Si, Tamara es Española


----------



## Magmod

MarkLondres said:
			
		

> capricho is one of my favourite words in spanish, and it translates (at least for me) as "whim" or "folly" that which is capricious (caprichoso) whatsmore, if you are learning spanish by listening to music, it appears quite frequently.
> 
> however, i would say "dame este capricho" = "grant me this wish"
> 
> hope this helps


 
Thanks, it does help. 
Somehow *capricho* changed into a *wish*, in context, as explained by you and Giggliden. This is how a language develops.
Could you translate the lines with capricho in the song?
Regards


----------



## MarkLondres

i would have a stab at it as follows.

Más que un *capricho*
Más que una aventura 
Que después se olvida
Tú eres para mi

More than a whim
More than an adventure
After it is forgotten
You are meant for me

No es un *capricho*
Ni estoy jugando con tu corazón
Decir tu nombre es como una oración
Que yo repito como una obsessión

It's not a whim
nor am i playing with your heart
Saying your name is like a prayer
That i repeat like an obsession

Mark


----------



## Carlston

Capricho is something that you wishes, but you don't need it

and... please correct my English


----------



## MarkLondres

Carlston said:
			
		

> Capricho is something that you wishes, but you don't need it
> 
> and... please correct my English


 
A Capricho is something that you *wish for, *but [that] you don't need.

Espero que te ayuda

Mark


----------



## Magmod

Pk2_x said:
			
		

> Si, Tamara es Española


Muchas gracias.
¿Por que no intentas a traducción la letra de la canción?
Estamos en un foro y hay mucha gente que corregiría nuestros errores.
Esto mejoraría tu idioma de ingles. ¿No?
Por favor corrija mis errores.


----------



## MarkLondres

Magmod said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias.
> ¿Por que no intentas a traducción la letra de la canción?
> Estamos en un foro y hay mucha gente que corregiría nuestros errores.
> Esto mejoraría tu idioma de ingles. ¿No?
> Por favor corrija mis errores.


 
entonces, ¿por que no empezaste con tu propio traducción o intento? así tú también podrías mejorar el español. Quizás PK2 sólo queria decirte que tamara es española.


----------



## Carlston

MarkLondres said:
			
		

> A Capricho is something that you *wish for, *but [that] you don't need.
> 
> Espero que te ayuda
> 
> Mark


 
sure that it would help me, 
thanks a lot
I'm trying to improve my English and I think this is a good way to realize it.

please correct me


----------



## Magmod

MarkLondres said:
			
		

> entonces, ¿por que no empezaste con tu propio traducción o intento? así tú también podrías mejorar el español. Quizás PK2 sólo queria decirte que tamara es española.


 
Muchas gracias por su repuesta y tu tan excelente traducción.  No podría traducir la letra porque no entendí el sentido de “capricho”. 
 
De hecho,  PK2  ya ha escrito como el siguiente :
_"Lo traduciria como:
Capricho=caprice
_
_It is something that you desire a lot

__*If you want I can try to translate the song for you.
*(my english is not really good at all_)"
 
Y por eso quiero animar a PK2 a traducir la letra. 
Atentamente!
 

Por favor corrija mi espanol.


----------



## medio-payaso

> "I'm trying to improve my Englis, and I think this is a good way to *realize it*."


 

Ok, I'll help----  I think this is a good way to do it.

In english, "to realize something"  Is basically the same as "Darse cuenta"

Espero que te haya ayudado!


----------



## cantante

MarkLondres said:
			
		

> i would have a stab at it as follows.
> 
> Más que un *capricho*
> Más que una aventura
> Que después se olvida
> Tú eres para mi
> 
> More than a whim
> More than an adventure
> After it is forgotten
> You are meant for me
> 
> No es un *capricho*
> Ni estoy jugando con tu corazón
> Decir tu nombre es como una oración
> Que yo repito como una obsessión
> 
> It's not a whim
> nor am i playing with your heart
> Saying your name is like a prayer
> That i repeat like an obsession
> 
> Mark


 

Hi everybody,

I would translate the first verse as follows:

More than a whim,
more than an adventure
that you forget later on,
are you to me


And I´m also wondering if you could use in this context "a little crush" for "capricho"?

Saludos
Cantante


----------



## Magmod

cantante said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,
> 
> I would translate the first verse as follows:
> 
> More than a whim,
> more than an adventure
> that you forget later on,
> are you to me
> 
> 
> And I´m also wondering if you could use in this context "a little crush" for "capricho"?
> 
> Saludos
> Cantante


 
Más que un *capricho*
Más que una aventura 
Que después se olvida
Tú eres para mi

Yes I would use little crush as follows:

More than a little crush
More than an adventure
That we forget later on
You are the one for me

Regards


----------



## gian_eagle

alguien tiene un contexto donde salga la palabra *whim* como *capricho?*


----------



## srsh

MarkLondres said:
			
		

> A Capricho is something that you *wish for, *but [that] you don't need.
> 
> Espero que te ayuda ayude
> 
> Mark


 
Just a little correction


----------



## GiggLiden

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> alguien tiene un contexto donde salga la palabra *whim* como *capricho?*



*whim*


 Pronunciation:	'hwim, 'wim
 Function:	_noun_
 Etymology:	short for _whim-wham_
*1* *:* a capricious or eccentric and often sudden idea or turn of the mind *: FANCY*
*synonym* see CAPRICE
(source: Merriam-Webster Dict.)
---------------

*whim* [wɪm] _nombre_ capricho, antojo
(source: http://www.wordreference.com/  )
--------------

Por ejemplo:

Your wife sends you to the supermercado to buy bread, and on a whim, you decide to go to the movies to see "Y tu mamá también," do NOT forget to pick up the bread on the way home!


----------



## Magmod

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> alguien tiene un contexto donde salga la palabra *whim* como *capricho?*


Further to Gigglidden response:
a passing whim = un antojo = un capricho
as the whim takes me =según se me antoja

I thought above-mentioned MarkLondres translation gave a good context:
_"No es un *capricho*
Ni estoy jugando con tu corazón
Decir tu nombre es como una oración
Que yo repito como una obsessión

__It's not a *whim*__
__Nor am I playing with your heart__
__Saying your name is like a prayer__
__That I repeat like an obsession"_
__ 
That is prayer and obsession are not passing whims like playing with one's heart, for a bit of fun.


----------



## gian_eagle

la palabra *capricious *es más literaria?


----------



## Magmod

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> la palabra *capricious *es más literaria?


 
Yes, it is more literary. 
I have not heard _capriciou_s in conversation, lyrics or on the TV.
If I am playing tennis I would call a player's shots as erratic, inconsistent, and unpredictable etc. but not capricious. 
However educated people in romantic or humorous mood might use _capricious_ instead of whimsical or fanciful. I hope this helps.
¿Pero la palabra  *caprichoso* no es muy literaria?


----------



## hakul8

Hi,
The translation that you are looking for this word is *TREAT*.
A "capricho" in spain, it is something that you obtain (because you buy it or whatever) and you know that doesn't need it, but you were wishing to have it.

This is, more or less, a capricho. Summarizing, capricho is similar to treat.

"Capricho" is not a wish, because a wish is more irreal than a capricho. You cannot buy a wish, but you can buy a "capricho".

So, in Tamara's song, translation would be in this way:

Más que un *capricho ---> *More than a TREAT

No es un *capricho     --> *It isn't a TREAT

*ponte el vestido rojo, dame ese capricho = *put on that red dress, you give me this treat.

Is this word used among Spanish speakers in their normal conversation? --> Yes, it is used speaking frequently.

Para la gente que pedía un ejemplo cotidiano:
-Me quiero comprar esas botas tan caras de Gucci. Me voy a dar ese *capricho* porque me lo merezco.
-I want to buy that Gucci's boots so expensive. I'm going to give myself that treat.


-Tengo un *capricho*: Quiero irme de vacaciones a las Bahamas.
-I have a treat: I want to go to Bahamas for holidays.

- un niño: ¡Quiero caramelos!
  Su madre: No te los voy a comprar. No voy a gastar dinero en *caprichos*.
- A child: I want sweets!
  His/Her mother: I'm not going to buy it. I don't want to spend money in treats.

Please, correct my mistakes.
Thanks.


----------



## Magmod

hakul8 said:


> Hi,
> The translation that you are looking for this word is *TREAT*.
> A "capricho" in spain, it is something that you obtain (because you buy it or whatever) and you know that doesn't you don't need it, but you were wishing to have it.
> 
> This is, more or less, a capricho. Summarizing, capricho is similar to treat.
> 
> "Capricho" is not a wish, because a wish is more unreal than a capricho  . You cannot buy a wish, but you can buy a "capricho".
> 
> So, in Tamara's song, translation would be in this way:
> 
> Más que un *capricho ---> *More than a TREAT
> 
> No es un *capricho --> *It isn't a TREAT
> 
> *ponte el vestido rojo, dame ese capricho = *put on that red dress, you give me this treat.
> 
> Is this word used among Spanish speakers in their normal conversation? --> Yes, it is used in speaking frequently.
> 
> Para la gente que pedía un ejemplo cotidiano:
> -Me quiero comprar esas botas tan caras de Gucci. Me voy a dar ese *capricho* porque me lo merezco.
> -I want to buy that those Gucci's boots, they are so expensive. I'm going to give myself that treat.
> 
> 
> -Tengo un *capricho*: Quiero irme de vacaciones a las Bahamas.
> -I have a treat whim: I want to go to Bahamas for holidays.
> 
> - un niño: ¡Quiero caramelos!
> Su madre: No te los voy a comprar. No voy a gastar dinero en *caprichos*.
> - A child: I want sweets!
> His/Her mother: I'm not going to buy it them. I don't want to spend money in on treats.
> 
> Please, correct my mistakes
> Thanks.


Hola Hak  
  In general*, Treat* in English is to give access to food and drink or entertainment at one’s own expense:
  I treated myself to a holiday in the Bahamas.

  No estoy seguro que tus explicaciones estén de acuerdo con tu definición de capricho o con los otros de más arriba. 

Saludos


----------



## hakul8

Magmod said:


> Hola Hak
> In general*, Treat* in English is to give access to food and drink or entertainment at one’s own expense:
> I treated myself to a holiday in the Bahamas.
> 
> No estoy seguro *de* que tus explicaciones estén de acuerdo con tu definición de capricho o con los otros de más arriba.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hello Magmod, 
Ok, I made a mistake. The Bahamas' example was wrong. You are rigth when wrote "I have a whim: I want to go to Bahamas for holidays." because the correct spanish sentence for this translation is: "Tengo un sueño: Quiero irme de vacaciones a las Bahamas", o "Mi sueño es irme de vacaciones a las Bahamas".
In this case, "wish" is ok. But spanish equivalent is 
"sueño" o "deseo".
This example would be correct:
-Me voy a dar el capricho de viajar a las Bahamas en vacaciones.
-I'm going to give me a treat going to Bahamas for holidays.

In that case, you are sure that you could buy it, and you will buy it in the future.

Thanks about your explanations, because now I think that the translation for "capricho" is "treat" strongly. 
That sentence you wrote (In general*, Treat* in English is to give access to food and drink or entertainment at one’s own expense) is the more approximate explanation for capricho.

Sorry about my english.I'm learning as fast as I can. 

Take care.


----------



## Pk2_x

Lo siento, pero tuve bastantes problemas con la línea de internet y el ordenador y no me pude conectar para tratar de leer el resto de contestaciones a este post, así como la petición para traducir la canción.

--------------------------------------------------

I feel so sorry, but I got lot of problems with my conexion to internet and the pc and I could not connect to read all the post and try to translate the song.


----------

